# Keratosis Pilaris aka Chicken skin



## imiake (Oct 14, 2005)

do any of u guys have it??? and how did u treat ures ??

im gonna try dermadoctor because i heard some good things bout them ..but wondering if anyone else tried some other products and got good results from it


----------



## Liz (Oct 14, 2005)

i don't have it, but my mom, and sister have it on their arms, and i think my bf has it on his legs. but not too bad.

i guess exfoliate would help. here's a link

http://www.aocd.org/skin/dermatologi...s_pilaris.html


----------



## anne7 (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *imiake* do any of u guys have it??? and how did u treat ures ??
im gonna try dermadoctor because i heard some good things bout them ..but wondering if anyone else tried some other products and got good results from it

I have KP on my arms, and my doctor prescribed AmLactin (LacHydrin is very similar, if not identical) and it worked really well. I used to get it on my cheeks, but not really anymore. Exfoliation is really the only way to get rid of it (not permanently, though since it's chronic) because it is caused by irregular exfoliation in the first place. You can get AmLactin in a pharmacy or even some grocery stores (like Fred Meyers) without a prescription, but there is also a stronger version that requires a prescription.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

I have these small, dry patches of white bumps on my upper arms. I'm not sure if that's KP. I noticed them more when I was tanning alot. They were probably already there but just became more noticeable when the skin around them was darker. I exfoliate frequently and put emu oil on them and it helps quite a bit. Is what I described KP or something else? One time I was told that it was a fungus from the tanning beds. YUCK! I put tea tree oil on it thinking that if it was a fungus the tea tree oil would eliminate it. It didn't. I get better results with emu oil because it seems more like dry patches of skin that look like goose bumps.


----------



## glamslam (Oct 17, 2005)

My son has had it since he was a toddler, and he's 4 now. He has it quite severely on his cheeks and to a lesser extent on his arms. His Dr. told me it was KP and that there was nothing I could do about it and to just leave it alone. That really ticked me off. When it's on the face and noticeable, I don't accept to just "leave it alone". Kids can be cruel and I didn't want my son to have this yucky condition on his face when he starts kindergarten in a year. I thought, Why not try things and see if something helps? So I decided to treat it on my own despite what the Dr. said. I tried different salves and ointments, from first-aid hydrocortisone cream to this weird stuff called Elicina, which is really expensive cream made out of snail slime (I'm not kidding...it's supposed to have super-charged glycolic acid in it or something). Well nothing really worked.

Here's what did: Dermadoctor KP Duty cream twice a day, religiuosly. You have to apply it consistently even if the skin looks better, or it will come back. I exfoliate his skin with a Buf-Puf twice a week. Since he's so little, I only use minimal pressure--an adult could exfoliate more aggressively and more often. With this regimen he has done well, without any trauma to his skin. Occasionally the little bumps will become inflamed, this can happen with KP. They can even become infected like little pimples. When that happens I don't exfoliate. Rather I just apply a little Tea Tree oil to the area until the inflammation is gone. He hates the TTO because it smells so strong, but at least it doesn't sting or irritate like some of the stuff I used to try on him. His cheeks are still a little bumpy, and they probably always will be. But they're smooth bumps, if that makes any sense. They're smooth and subtle instead of hard and dry with that crusty whitehead. So I'd say the Dermadoctor cream has worked for us!

Good luck!


----------



## xjillianx (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah I had that. I was given Tazorac from my dermatoligist and my skin is PERFECT!!!!!!

NOTE: Tazorac is VERY VERY drying so put heavy cream on top of it


----------



## bizimom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies!! From what I understand, Keratosis Pilaris is inherited. And, believe it or not, it is a dominant gene. So, if you don't have it, someone else close to you does!! Children that have KP usually have it on their face and the back of their arms. But as they grow, the KP getts better on their face and other parts of their body. My little boy has it, as do I. I treat his face and arms with a lotion that has urea (pee) in it. (Me, I use a moisturizing body wash and a loofah). The lotion I have been appling to his face has helped to a degree, but has not kicked it all the way. I'm going to try that glycolic wash on him. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## bizimom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry about using the word (pee). Does anyone know if I can buy gycolic acid products at the market, or can they only be purchased at high prices stores? Thanks!!


----------



## bizimom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank You Ladies!! I'll look into it right away. Glad to have caught you girls while you were online!! Leslie


----------



## katisha (Jan 6, 2006)

The girls on Australian Vogue forum seem to find that MooGoo products are helping with their KP. I have just purchased the Udder Cream (which smells divine) for my mum and will be stealing it a bit to see if it makes the KP on my upper arms any better. My sister has it too (but less), so does my mum and my grandma. I had no chance of not getting it.


----------



## bizimom (Jan 6, 2006)

OH WOW!! I was just out at the store and I saw "Utter Lotion" on the self. I'll be sure to pick it up over the weekend. Thanks


----------



## hissycat (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a great thread. I have this problem too on my arms and I HATE it! I've tried LacHydran with no success but I wasn't consistent enough with it, so that's not a fair trial. I've never heard of dermadoctor or "moo goo" so I'm going to have to do some research on that. By the way, I think if one parent has it, a child has a 50/50 chance of getting it.


----------



## katisha (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bizimom* OH WOW!! I was just out at the store and I saw "Utter Lotion" on the self. I'll be sure to pick it up over the weekend. Thanks



You have MooGoo in the US?



I thought it was only stocked in Australia.. (although I purchased online)
The names of the products creep me out a bit. The cream has a cute picture of a cow's udder on it.


----------



## bizimom (Jan 7, 2006)

Katisha, the lotion we have here is called "Utterly Smooth". And,it is used to keep the utters of cows from chaffing. I don't know if it is the same product, but I imagine it must be similar. I haven't tried it out on my little guy yet. (I'm a litttle conserned about putting glycolic acid on a childs' face, so I thought I would try this instead.) I'll keep you posted!! Leslie


----------



## katisha (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks *Leslie *for the info!



Sounds like a synonymous product. And they both have a pun on cow/udder related words.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 8, 2006)

I used to have a _huge_ problem with chicken skin before I moved to Toronto, but for some reason since I moved it's almost gone comepletely. I've been wondering if it might be the change in showering water. Whatever it is, my skin has improved about 90%.

For the remaining 10% of chicken skin, I scrub with sugar and body wash but I don't do anything special other than that. The sugar and body wash thing really helps for sure though, cause I used to use it before I moved and it helped then, too. It's better than any scrub I've ever bought - and tons cheaper!


----------

